# DW Review - Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Nano Wax Review



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks goes to Dom for sending through the Hybrid Nano wax to review, my apologies it's taken so long to get the review up. Finally got a break in the weather today so managed to get the car washed and in the garage to test this wax.

Having never actually used a Dodo Juice wax before I was itching to see how this performed!

*The Product: *

The wax arrived in a resin(type) bag containing the wax and a application/factsheet booklet which has about 13 languages in it.







It's quite a hard wax, with a scent that reminded me of shoe polish.

*DoDo Juice say:*

Ever wondered what silicon dioxide nano-ceramic ingredients can do to fortify a carnauba wax? Wonder no more. Supernatural Hybrid Nano gives you the ease of use, depth of shine and optical filling of a wax, with the adhesion, chemical resistance and sheeting of a nano-ceramic sealant. A stunning show wax with a better finish out of the jar on 'normal' paint than nano-ceramic liquids can achieve, and also a great topper if your nano application has gone wrong. No silly pricing. Drawstring bag and full instructions for application supplied.

FAQ
Why an SiO2 wax?

We had the idea for an SiO2 wax about four years ago, but product development and other projects delayed the launch until now. We were also unsure whether there was a need for it, but a leading detailer tried one of our prototypes and used it instead of his regular SiO2 coating for certain cars and wanted us to make it. The benefits are better filling, better depth of finish, amazing initial water behaviour due to wax oils and easier application (in comparison to SiO2 liquid sealants) - so on non-machined cars this wax version makes massive sense compared to a standard SiO2 liquid sealant. It can also save the day if an SiO2 sealant has been mis-applied and resulted in a poor finish - Hybrid Nano wax could go over the top, masking minor inconsistencies and relevelling the optics. It's a niche product, but an interesting 'best of both' between leading waxes and advanced nano tech sealants.

Does it replace Supernatural Infinity and other SiO2 sealants?

No, it doesn't. On machine polished paint, the advantages to finish are negated. It will be easier to apply, but many detailers apply SiO2 products without issue anyway. The main problem is that the carnauba element will break down and collect dirt faster than a pure sealant, so we wouldn't recommend it coats a car for 12-18 months like Supernatural Infinity. It really needs replacing at 5-7 months, compared to 4-6 months for standard Supernatural Hybrid. For a new car protection, our choice would be Supernatural Infinity. For a show, or for a swirlier car, we'd choose Hybrid Nano.

*The Method:*

The car, the good lady's Kia Venga was given the standard wash/prep and dry, then pulled inside the garage. For the application I used an puck style applicator to put on a thin layer of wax.

The wax curing, it's not the easiest to see as I don't have the lighting set up in the garage yet:



The wax had a great curing time as I managed to get 3 panels waxed before going back to remove the wax. For the removal (and as always) I used a Eagle Edgeless Blue towel.

I found the removal a breeze, and could instantly see the difference (the lines you can see on the roof are the wooden beams in the roof of the garage):







Couldn't resist putting a small amount of water on the car to see the beading (as we all love some beading):







*Price:*
This produced is stocked in a few placed so I have taken the price as listed on Dodo Juice.
£19.95 = 30ml, £39.95 = 100ml. This seemed a bit expensive to me at first, however given how much-or rather little wax I used in the application, coupled with the 5-7 months durability it works out not too bad.

*Would I use this again?:*
I'll see how it holds up over the Scottish winter, however at the moment I would certainly use this again.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
My first venture into Dodo Juice wax, and I have to say so far I've been very impressed with this wax. I feel that this could be potentially my go to wax for the winter!

*Anything I would change?:*
It may have been handy to have a finger applicator included with the kit, however this is the only change that I could think of.

Thanks for reading, if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

